# 01/08 RAW Discussion Thread - The A Lister Returns



## MC (May 30, 2017)

My enthusiasm for Raw is kinda gone now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*"Will Miz set his sights on the Intercontinental Championship"*

Isn't that practically the _only_ thing the Miz ever does? I honestly can't remember the last time he was not involved with the IC title.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Miz returning :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'll be watching for Miz and Lesnar.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

> In a WrestleMania-worthy match


This will never stop being funny. They have murdered that phrase in cold blood. I see they're also still stressing that Asuka has a title shot 'in the near future' yet (seemingly) keeping her in the Rumble. Surely that's pretty much confirmation that she's not winning the match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't wait for Miz to be Intercontinental Champion again, so fresh and exciting :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz in the IC Title scene again? :yawn

Miz himself? :mark:

Can they really not think of anything else for Miz to do? One of their top Heels. It's kind of sad. The draft needs to hurry so he can go to SD & get away from that Title. Knowing WWE though, they'd draft him with it :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eh, no interest.

Feels like something we saw a million times last year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:meh

Not really feeling much of that preview.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> My enthusiasm for Raw is kinda gone now.


That was a long week of being enthusiastic. :bosque Never ceases to amaze me how quickly WWE can kill any hype for the new year. 

New year, same shit. Miz being in the IC Title scene, Seth still feuding with The Bar. They just never learn.

The 25th Anniversary RAW better be good at least.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Beating Joe clean so they can put Miz back in the IC title hunt. How original.

And I don't even want to think about the mess they've made with Asuka.

I'm passing on this one. RAW has just been downright unwatchable since they fucked Absolution up in 2 weeks.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That was a long week of being enthusiastic. :bosque Never ceases to amaze me how quickly WWE can kill any hype for the new year.
> 
> New year, same shit. Miz being in the IC Title scene, Seth still feuding with The Bar. They just never learn.
> 
> The 25th Anniversary RAW better be good at least.


Oh, did I say I would be enthusiastic this year? :lol 


I just look at the preview and it's meh. Seen it all. I'll watch it but whatever.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Brock said:


> :meh
> 
> Not really feeling much of that preview.


WWE's previews are so odd at times. They're very much 'We don't know what's actually going to happen, but this or that might happen' as opposed to 'Hey, this is happening, make sure you watch to see how it unfolds'

I guess it's an attempt to not give much away, but yeah, doesn't exactly get the adrenaline pumping :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I would be interested in seeing Reigns vs Apollo Crews for the title this Monday before Reigns eventually drops the belt to the Miz. They have never faced each other and it would be a good matchup.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda interested in what they do with Joe after he got :buried last week. Poor guy. What a failure that whole 'open challenge' thing has been.

Are we really supposed to care about The Club after they just randomly threw them together last week?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Kinda interested in what they do with Joe after he got :buried last week. Poor guy. What a failure that whole 'open challenge' thing has been.
> 
> Are we really supposed to care about The Club after they just randomly threw them together last week?


Come on, Joe didn't get buried. He just got pinned clean on a show that means nothing these days. Hopefully they do have something for him. I would say put the IC title on him but you know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Come on, Joe didn't get buried. He just got pinned clean on a show that means nothing these days. Hopefully they do have something for him. I would say put the IC title on him but you know.


In that sense, nothing means anything, but still, not good and was close enough. No reason for him to take a clean pin there. Zero.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think when we get vague previews like this, it means they haven't finished the script for the show yet :lol

Again, only interested in Seth & Roman. I hope to see more of Seth getting irritated with Jordan cos it was so funny last week.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> WWE's previews are so odd at times. They're very much 'We don't know what's actually going to happen, but this or that might happen' as opposed to 'Hey, this is happening, make sure you watch to see how it unfolds'
> 
> I guess it's an attempt to not give much away, but yeah, doesn't exactly get the adrenaline pumping :lol


The guys who write for the website don't, nobody does, the show frequently gets rewritten at the last minute.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> In that sense, nothing means anything, but still, not good and was close enough. No reason for him to take a clean pin there. Zero.


I really don't know where they are going with Joe at this point. He'd be the ideal choice to win the Rumble but it's clear as day WWE isn't heading in that direction with him. I really hope he doesn't become directionless like so many others on the roster, he's far too good & consistent as a Heel to kill his credibility like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really don't know where they are going with Joe at this point. He'd be the ideal choice to win the Rumble but it's clear as day WWE isn't heading in that direction with him. I really hope he doesn't become directionless like so many others on the roster, he's far too good & consistent as a Heel to kill his credibility like that.


I completely agree. It'd be a damn shame if they didn't have anything at least somewhat significant for Joe to do in the immediate future, especially with us being in WM season. I just am not going to get my hopes up. WWE these days just doesn't reward talent or have a clear-cut direction for most of their best talents for whatever reason.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe winning the IC Title at the Rumble would have been good, if they didn't have him just lose last week for it. I fully expect The Miz will be IC Champion again in the near future, because he needs his prop back.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I really don't know where they are going with Joe at this point. He'd be the ideal choice to win the Rumble but it's clear as day WWE isn't heading in that direction with him. I really hope he doesn't become directionless like so many others on the roster, he's far too good & consistent as a Heel to kill his credibility like that.


Hey now, taking part in the prestigious Andre battle royal is a great honour. Joe has the chance to take his career to new heights:cheer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dibil13 said:


> Hey now, taking part in the prestigious Andre battle royal is a great honour. Joe has the chance to take his career to new heights:cheer


Oh god, that's going to be it isn't it :kobefacepalm

I swear to god, I'd be super salty if they put Joe in some throwaway Battle Royal, but that would be WWE all over.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

At least The Miz is back. Hope he wins the Intercontinental Title back.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Everyone worried about Joe being left out in the cold but if you look at it who will not be left out in the cold on Raw for the men? It's clear they only care about Roman having a big match at WM. Is there anybody outside of Roman and Brock that is going to have anything close to high profile match at WM? Not counting free agent part-time Cena.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

JTB33b said:


> Everyone worried about Joe being left out in the cold but if you look at it who will not be left out in the cold on Raw for the men? It's clear they only care about Roman having a big match at WM. Is there anybody outside of Roman and Brock that is going to have anything close to high profile match at WM? Not counting free agent part-time Cena.


Of course


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuck yes, the Miz is back! Hyped AF.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Finally, we're getting Enzo vs. Cedric tomorrow night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950029548997005312


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MC 16 said:


> My enthusiasm for Raw is kinda gone now.


Mine is gone until the 25th Anniversary. Sadly I will I only be tuning in for nostalgic purposes and not for the current programs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Clique said:


> Mine is gone until the 25th Anniversary. Sadly I will I only be tuning in for nostalgic purposes and not for the current programs.


Pretty sad how little people care about current programs just weeks away from the Rumble. That's basically the only reason I'm tuning in as well, to see past stars & the Manhattan Center. I do wonder what WWE is going to do when they don't have any nostalgic stars left to use anymore. They still rely on part-timers even in 2018 to promote interest in the Road to WrestleMania.

So many good choices they could have to win the Rumble & propel a new star to new heights, but it'll end up being a repeat winner.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

In for GOAT Miz and GOAT Elias, fuck the rest.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally The Miz has come back... to Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Fuck yes, the Miz is back! Hyped AF.





december_blue said:


> Finally, we're getting Enzo vs. Cedric tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950029548997005312


This has the appeal of KweeWee VS Jason Jett and the return of Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monday Night FILLER tonight! :woo

I wish I could get more excited for Miz's return, I am genuinely thrilled to see him back, but it's pretty much a guarantee he gets inserted back in to the IC Title picture again rather than them coming up with something original.

Oh well, I hope Cedric wins the CW Title at least. I'm over Enzo at this point.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ced going to break Enzo's spine :banderas


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


>


Yo.. WTF. 

I don't remember seeing that before. lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Yo.. WTF.
> 
> I don't remember seeing that before. lol


No Mercy 2006(42:40)

One of the Miz's greatest moments :mj4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cant shake the feeling that Miz will come out and just get wrecked by someone. It'd be so WWE to hype his return up and then just feed him to the Shield or something like that. They treated him like garbage all year last year and now suddenly they're making his return out to be a big deal, it'll be some dumb WWE joke where he gets squashed immediately.



HBKRollins said:


> Can't wait for Miz to be Intercontinental Champion again, so fresh and exciting :mark


I dont want to see Miz just back in the IC Title picture but your comment is ironic when you're rocking an Ambrollins sig...two guys who literally do nothing other than feud and tag with each other over and over again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont want to see Miz just back in the IC Title picture


I would be very surprised if he isn't put in the IC title picture right away. I think he'll win that title back soon. No sure how they will go about it, perhaps a multi man match at the Rumble?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I would be very surprised if he isn't put in the IC title picture right away. I think he'll win that title back soon. No sure how they will go about it, perhaps a multi man match at the Rumble?


I'd be surprised if he isn't IC Champ again soon, and disappointed when it happens. He deserves more, and as great as he is and as hard as he tries to make the IC Title important its just becoming a running joke at this point and a source of discontent from the fans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'd be surprised if he isn't IC Champ again soon, and disappointed when it happens. They deserves more, and as great as he is and as hard as he tries to make the IC Title important its just becoming a running joke at this point and a source of discontent from the fans.


Or perhaps he'll enter into a feud with Balor his newly formed Club. Seems like a direction they'd go with since outside the Miztourage there isn't really anything for Balor and co. to do right now and Miz would benefit by taking a break from the IC title.

Miz will probably also announce his participation at the Rumble, so who knows.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

People still watch this.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TakerFreak said:


> People still watch this.....


And more hilarious then that, there are actually some that think this is good or even 'decent'

:lol

None of the stuff that's been going on is going to be remembered years from now, and that's the real barometer for quality.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont want to see Miz just back in the IC Title picture but your comment is ironic when you're rocking an Ambrollins sig...two guys who literally do nothing other than feud and tag with each other over and over again.


Nah its just called different opinions and favs

Wouldn't it also be ironic when you chirp Ambrollins for being stale and your a Miz fan lol???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was ASUKA v. Bliss really "Wrestlemania worthy"? I ask because I didn't see it. Poor Joe. Even the RAW preview has written him off. *Roman Reigns vanquished the nigh-unstoppable Samoa Joe on Monday night, seeming to prove his dominance over The Samoan Submission Specialist once and for all.* :buried

I'll be watching the College Football Championship and hoping RAW gets the rating it deserves. :buried


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw tonight..











Iie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> And more hilarious then that, there are actually some that think this is good or even 'decent'
> 
> :lol
> 
> None of the stuff that's been going on is going to be remembered years from now, and that's the real barometer for quality.


When 'Decent' Raw's have become the standard of quality people accept now. :mj2 Weeks leading towards the Rumble, arguably the second most important PPV (considering it grants the winner a World Title match).



HBKRollins said:


> Nah its just called different opinions and favs
> 
> Wouldn't it also be ironic when you chirp Ambrollins for being stale and your a Miz fan lol???


And here I am a fan of both Miz & Ambrollins mg



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Was ASUKA v. Bliss really "Wrestlemania worthy"?


No. It was actually pretty bad. If that's what constitutes as a 'WrestleMania Worthy' match, WrestleMania is going to end up looking pretty bad this year. It's just another buzzword WWE likes to throw around for 'first time ever' matches, even if they're not even that big of a deal.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Last year at this time it was way better...

Cena and Styles feud.

Neville destroying everyone on his way to win the CW title.

Owens vs Reigns feud with Braun involved.

Charlotte as champion.

Wyatt family beef.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MC 16 said:


> Come on, Joe didn't get buried. He just got pinned clean on a show that means nothing these days. Hopefully they do have something for him. I would say put the IC title on him but you know.


They don't have anything major for him. That's equivalent to a burial these days. 

Although, I'll still admit.....



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Poor Joe. Even the RAW preview has written him off. *Roman Reigns vanquished the nigh-unstoppable Samoa Joe on Monday night, seeming to prove his dominance over The Samoan Submission Specialist once and for all.* :buried


Calling somebody "nigh-unstoppable" is not writing him off. They're just putting Reigns above him, which is what they do.

Is it good? No. Are they burying him? Yes. But are they burying him in the preview itself? No. That's getting a little too sensitive about their writing.

Hopefully tonight he gets his heat back by.....I don't know, throwing Jason Jordan through a stagelight or something.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Poor Joe. Even the RAW preview has written him off. *Roman Reigns vanquished the nigh-unstoppable Samoa Joe on Monday night, seeming to prove his dominance over The Samoan Submission Specialist once and for all.*


How great would it been if RAW had kicked of with Joe as the new IC Champion, demanding that Rene interview him and HIS championship, he runs down Amrbose, Roman comes out as MEGA BRAWL though the crowd which ends with cops having to separate BOTH men. Instead it'll be the Miz & Roman "WORTHLESS" Open Challenge BS!

Honestly at this rate with regards to Roman's "booking" via :vince well then THIS gif will be the GIF OF THE YEAR with #WWELogic running wild and paying audience RUNNING the other direction if they continue to have the Regins-train run over *EVERYBODY* on his way to Brock/Roman II "*Please DON'T Boo*"........

#REGINS-A-MANIA #All4Roman #WWELogic







​


7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> I'll be watching the College Football Championship and hoping RAW gets the rating it deserves. :buried


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So will it be Seth vs Sheamus for the hundredth time tonight? Or another tag team title rematch against The Bar?

:hmmm


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

All I know is the only things I'm interested in tonight are Miz and Lesnar.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only thing I'm interested in tonight is Kane


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Let's hope tonights RAW is better then last weeks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> The only thing I'm interested in tonight is Kane


Don't think you need to post it to make anyone abundantly aware of that tbh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950491091475750913


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> The only thing I'm interested in tonight is Kane


I've never wanted somebody to become mayor of a city more than Kane, so you'll leave us alone.

As for Matt, hopefully Bray Wyatt gives him an Abby as payback for all his sneak attacks.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950491091475750913


So he's either beating a jobber, or being attacked in the middle of a match with a jobber by Bray Wyatt.

... I think I would probably pay good money to see Wyatt just Sister Abigail Matt Hardy over and over again for the entire 3-hour duration of RAW.

ETA: It's funny; I've been really just zoned out of RAW lately but as soon as I hear the Miz is back it's like "well now I have to watch the whole thing just to see any possible segments he has at any point during the show."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Lesnar is appearing as well?

Will it be yet another "brawl" with Kane/Braun?

Alright, taking bets on how many times he jumps around during Heyman's promo. So who is betting?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> So Lesnar is appearing as well?
> 
> Alright, taking bets on how many times he jumps around during Heyman's promo. So who is betting?


It all depends on how much they're willing to pay him for each mini jump.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That matt promo :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Alright, taking bets on how many times he jumps around during Heyman's promo. So who is betting?


At least 15x.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So is 'Woken' Matt Hardy any more interesting in the ring than regular Matt Hardy? Or is his entire appeal just limited to being weird during promos and in the ring he's the same old increasingly tired-looking and out of place-looking middle-aged man?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Probably skipping Raw again tonight, NCAA National Championship is on so


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> At least 15x.




I’ll take the over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Woken Matt Hardy wrestling? :lol It's going to be terrible.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Probably skipping Raw again tonight, NCAA National Championship is on so


I doubt you'll miss much. Maybe Jason Jordan acting like a prat again :lol I'll probably watch the first hour to see what I think, it's what I normally do. It's not like I can sleep until like 2am these days anyways. Insomnia is a bitch :sadbecky


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> anyways. Insomnia is a bitch :sadbecky



I feel your pain, no matter what I do i'm always awake to like 3-4 in the morning it sucks.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I feel your pain, no matter what I do i'm always awake to like 3-4 in the morning it sucks.


I third that, literally up until like 4am every single night.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

HBKRollins said:


> I third that, literally up until like 4am every single night.


DAMN, I think :vince & company owe you all......








Though 2b honest RAW under #WWELogic would be better severed as a cure for insomnia rather than an event worth staying up for since the invention of not just the internet but the old school VHS & blank tapes.......


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've hardly had time to think about Raw, my laptop corrupted and I've been trying to fix it all morning. Guess I gotta take a break to watch Raw :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back, Miz!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Time to get ready for RAW


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Best thing about watching Raw tonight is when the shows over, the actual good show I'm downloading with be over. Yes.



RAW!RAW!RAW!RAW!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When another week has passed & still not 'Getting ready for RAW' post by @A-C-P 

:mj2

I know why all of the shows have been shit lately. It's all starting to make sense.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Is anything interesting going to happen tonight? Nothing to do, not sure if I should watch this garbage or just watch some NBA game and watch the Roman/Braun/Joe segments on youtube.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd say I'm getting ready for Raw, but I'm probably not. Either Joe is in the opening segment or I'm going to bed and finding out how they buried him again on Youtube.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> Is anything interesting going to happen tonight? Nothing to do, not sure if I should watch this garbage or just watch some NBA game and watch the Roman/Braun/Joe segments on youtube.


I'd just watch tomorrow, unless you don't have anything better to do. I'm only watching because like always, there's nothing else to do :lol

Judging by the preview, this RAW seems filler as fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for whatever Reigns is doing tonight, hopefully an IC title match against a new opponent (but it will likely be Miz challenging).


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna be hard to watch this and the College National Championship game.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AWEEESOMMMEEE

Wait for it :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That video package.

:lmao

In for Seth, and nothing else.

Those boos.

:lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

So they try to compete for viewers of the college football championship game by opening up...with.... ROMAN? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Cya later lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

These two had a nice 3* last week. Maybe, someone else will do that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman starting off the night? already off to a bad start.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I still can't believe they had Joe get pinned cleanly last week :kobefacepalm Typical WWE jobbing out their best Heel. Hopefully he can recover.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

BIG DOG


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, it's the guy with no talent or fans. Let's see if this involves Joe or not.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ahhh crap the Miz is back this week. Well it was fun while it lasted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol at commentary trying to put over that shit Reigns/Joe match from last week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe should be the IC champ right now. Still a bit salty about that.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IT'S THE BIG DAWG :cole

Does he have to say that every fucking week? It's almost as annoying as FIRST EVER UNIVERSAL CHAMPION


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets go Georgia!!! Roman just killed the ratings. They had a chance to steal some viewers....not anymore bud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I watched WK12 for a 2nd time a few hours ago, not looking forward to this. Between the way they are treating Peyton, Roman killing Joe's momentum last 2 weeks, SD only focusing in the Shane/Bryan feud and NJPW killing it yet again, let's just say I am not in a very high "WWE mood" lately.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WELCOOMMMEEEE.....

TO RAWWWWWWW...... ISSSSSSSS.......... JERRIICCHHHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He's getting boo'd in TENNESSEE? LMAO FUCK OUTTA HERE YOU TALENTLESS SHIT


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Iiie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dem boos :reigns2 :lol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Thank god is Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Joe should be the IC champ right now. Still a bit salty about that.


No, he shouldn't be. He just shouldn't have lost to Reigns. The IC title does nothing for a guy like Joe.

Alright, Roman, shut up already and bring out who you're doing this segment with. 

I should add I've got Roman on mute, just so people know I've got my priorities straight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So Miz is going to interrupt Roman isnt he


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, the "What" chants fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That stupid brooding stare Roman gives to the crowd always makes the boos worse


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

After coming off a clean win - "It's not that I was better than Joe in this ring"

Is Booker-T writing Romans promos now?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Roman wankfest started earlier lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JJ BE THE HERO WE ALL NEVER KNEE WE NEEDED 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

WTF, JJ gotta come pretend to be part of the Shield again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, it's the guy with even LESS talent than Roman.

Well, I'm out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JASON JORDAN :lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

YOU BOTH SUCK YOU BOTH SUCK


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They're really getting Jordan used to opening and closing shows.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker saying Jordan needs an attitude adjustment :lol John Cena is not involved in this Booker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT IS GOING ON?

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"you both suck" chants lmfao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2 of the crowd favorites :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Can we get The Miz already? Please.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan is like your friends needy little brother/sister who keeps hanging around clinging onto you even though no one likes them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THE BIG DAWG


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, it's the guy with even LESS talent than Roman.
> 
> Well, I'm out.


Come on, it's Roman Reigns & Jason Jordan in the same ring, at the same time :sneaky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is going on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh here we go, Jordan trying to do the fist bump :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Seth was done with the Shield finally with Dean out, but now he's going to have to play mediator between Roman and JJ...fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Save this segment, Seth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm getting bored of Jordan being shoehorned into every segment with Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Seth with the monster pop again :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shield v Balor Club wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jordan’s heel turn is going to be 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously wtf is actually going on with this start....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These three vs. The Club tonight.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

hahaha, Seth mouthing, "I'm sorry," to Roman.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Save this segment, Seth.


Bullet Club to save it instead. Thank god.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm cringing at Jason Jordan right now. 

Oh look! It's Finn and The Club!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

JJ is awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't get over how random this Balor Club reunion is.:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"We're not quite The Shield, but we're pretty good"

LMFAO :lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock, please come out and kill Jordan.

Sincerely, wrestling fans all over the world.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan is playing this so well, have to admit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh god whats worse than Roman? Here comes Balor and his goons


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns is like...get your boy together Seth. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So they couldn't do this when Dean was healthy though? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor Club vs The Shield(and Jordan I guess).. Not bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth & Roman's faces are killing me :lmao

If this is a 6 man match that happens, it's such a shame that Dean isn't here


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Finn heel turn tooooooo late young man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Finn Balor is here now. I'm interested (sorry Seth)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. They're really doing it! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These geeks.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2 SWEET ME BRO


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Is that the Balor club or Job Squad 2.0? hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gallows & Anderson are instantly more entertaining with Balor. He needs to be a Heel leader though.

They still feel like complete geeks though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth face :ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These nerds should get dominated so badly. Roman kayfabe should beat the club by himself the other two can take out the midget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Finn Balor is here now. I'm interested (sorry Seth)


Watch them get beat by Jordan, Rollins and Reigns tonight and quickly lose their momentum.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth facepalming.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth facepalming when Jordan was talking :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

N E R D


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I'm happy to be a part of the Champion's Club"

Seth's facepalm :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Gallows is a geek, Finn is a mega geek, Karl is ok.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This has deteriorated into an awkward, plodding segment


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I want Jordan to go Hogan on all 5 in the ring brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

When Balor was entertaining af :banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did you have to be injured Ambrose!? Shield vs Bullet Club!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Jordan got just as mad at being called a nerd as Dean Ambrose did.

Maybe he IS Dean Ambrose afterall :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

balor club jobbing to these pricks, ffs


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They're giving this away for free on Raw.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I wanna see Jordan pin Finn and officially send his ass to 205


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are really not going to job The Club out so soon, right? Jesus christ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's just not the same without Ambrose

I'd be marking if Ambrose was here. Shield vs Club with proper build would be so awesome.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least The Miz is back.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Gallows is a geek, Finn is a mega geek, Karl is ok.


Roman about to bury to geek Club, smarks ain't going to like it. :reigns2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

"What do we call people like him? It starts with a N." It sounded like he was gonna say something racist oh goodness!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Dean, they could have done this when he was there, but of course they wait till after he's injured fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus fuck, another absolution tag match...Has creative really run out of ideas this fast.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why did Ambrose have to get injured? fpalm

This whole thing with Jordan is awful.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mickie finally showing some skin in WWE with that sheer shirt


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This isnt a huge match guys. lol Gallows and Anderson have done nothing here and are jokes. Balor has been an afterthought. Seth and Roman alone should be able to take them


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:drose at Balor finally being allowed to exude some personality by being snarky and making a jab at Jordan being a bastard child.

Hopefully The Balor Club winds up being worth a damn in the long run, since these three Good Brothers deserve to make waves together.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I don’t think the Club should lose already. 

Have them win by pinning Jordan, and then have Seth and Roman blame him for the loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

To the National Championship game I go.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"One of these men"

So Cena or Reigns right? :vince5


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

What do you know. Finn Balor was MVP of the segment



OH NO. ABSOLUTION. Please don't wrestle.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Which genius in the creative writing team keeps pitching “OMG I have a great idea. A tag team match with Absolution vs Bayley and Sasha/Mickie” every single week? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jordan needs to do something to progress this storyline because it’s hot right now. People love to hate JJ. He’s maybe the only person to get real heel hate. I fucking love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :drose at Balor finally being allowed to exude some personality by being snarky and making a jab at Jordan being a bastard child.
> 
> Hopefully The Balor Club winds up being worth a damn in the long run, since these three Good Brothers deserve to make waves together.


This needs to end up with Balor being a Heel. I honestly think this could be great if he embraced a Heel persona. I can't take him seriously when he's grinning like a complete idiot.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The best part of that segment was Seth facepalming when Jordan said "Champions club" :lol

Anyways, Discount Bullet Club vs Discount Shield! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They are really not going to job The Club out so soon, right? Jesus christ.


I actually don't think they will. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Seth got pinned. :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought that was a pretty good opening segment. Jordan is really entertaining with his geek character and Seth's reactions are great. Balor Club are a lot more enjoyable together since they can work off each other on the mic and actually show a bit of personality (feel they'd probably be better off as heels though).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> What do you know. Finn Balor was MVP of the segment
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO. ABSOLUTION. Please don't wrestle.


It's almost like guys can be good on the Mic when they are given good material & direction. Who knew? :vince5

Probably the best I've seen from Balor in a while. Showed some personality for once, he usually comes across very bland.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I actually don't think they will. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Seth got pinned. :lol


I 100% guarantee it, with JJ and Roman being on his team and they're Vince's favs.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF is this Royal Rumble theme song? the people who pick the music for this shit need to be fired.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Using Little's mix song for Royal Rumble :ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> I actually don't think they will. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Seth got pinned. :lol


It's only a matter of time he gets pinned.. He's been carrying the weight of this show for weeks now.. Legs are finally going to buckle doing all that heavy lifting.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I planned to tune in for GOAT Miz and GOAT Elias, I didn't plan a box of tissues for Mickie James though...kitchen roll will have to do.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

oh boy the same match only with 4 women yay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I actually don't think they will. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Seth got pinned. :lol


Well, I don't want that either :lol

I'll never get why they make the matches so soon & throw themselves in to these situations.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mickie looks good as hell.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Milfie James wens3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mickie James in `fuck me boots' and short tight shorts.... :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn Mickie does look damn good tonight. And can't these women come out together when they team?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie hogging all of the glory with that announcement.

:ha


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How many fucking times are we gonna see Absolution beat up Sasha, Mickie and Bayley?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Stephanie desperately wants all the credit for this “Women’s Revolution” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Stephanie hogging all of the glory with that announcement.
> 
> :ha


I wouldn't be surprised if she makes a 'surprise entrance' like anybody gives a fuck about her.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh god Mandy & Sonya having to wrestle. Botchfest incoming!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Goddamn Mandy Rose always looks so good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> How many fucking times are we gonna see Absolution beat up Sasha, Mickie and Bayley?


Apparently as long as we saw Shield vs The Bar


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Stephanie needs to gtfo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sonya Deville turnt hot!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, is anyone else wondering where the fuck Absolution is even going?

I'm literally so sick of these multi matches at this point. Shame how quickly an interesting angle goes to 'Same shit, different week.."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she makes a 'surprise entrance' like anybody gives a fuck about her.


I hadn't thought about that. But I can definitely see that happening. Imagine if she won? I almost want it to happen just to see the online reaction.

:lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This is going to be dreadful. Let's enjoy.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why can't they just give Mandy and Sonya their own music


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

what is the point in absolution


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she makes a 'surprise entrance' like anybody gives a fuck about her.


You know damn well before the womens Royal Rumble match she's going to walk to the ring first and remind us she's taking the credit for the match we're about to watch..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe they aren't letting Paige wrestle because of what happened at a house show a while back? Hopefully she will be better in time for The Rumble!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

A plastic diva and a manly UFC fighter. What a random team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she makes a 'surprise entrance' like anybody gives a fuck about her.


She'll be one of the final four women left...just watch.

Can't do anything "ground breaking" without having a McMahon shoehorned in.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

We know Bayley is eating a pin in this one. Might even be a clean pin.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Mandy, Paige, Sasha, Mickie.

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mandy :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I hadn't thought about that. But I can definitely see that happening. Imagine if she won? I almost want it to happen just to see the online reaction.
> 
> :lol


:andre

Don't.

I'm already worried about her being the one to face Ronda at WrestleMania. Imagining her in a Title match :tripsscust


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So, is anyone else wondering where the fuck Absolution is even going?
> 
> I'm literally so sick of these multi matches at this point. Shame how quickly an interesting angle goes to 'Same shit, different week.."



As someone who was extremely interested in the Angle, these tag matches are starting to kill my interest in it. Creative really needs to step their game up.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So, is anyone else wondering where the fuck Absolution is even going?
> 
> *I'm literally so sick of these multi matches at this poin*t. Shame how quickly an interesting angle goes to 'Same shit, different week.."


What did you expect? They brought up to green wrestlers who are terrible and nowhere near ready for the main roster, they have to protect them.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should really give the Raw Women’s champion some competition and storyline instead of the same 6 women tag match every week. At this stage Alexa Bliss will break Fabulous Moolah’s title reign record. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Mandy, Paige, Sasha, Mickie, *Sonya and Bayley.*
> 
> :banderas


Give them all some love, dude.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Therapy said:


> You know damn well before the womens Royal Rumble match she's going to walk to the ring first and remind us she's taking the credit for the match we're about to watch..


I don't see a scenario where it makes sense for her NOT to be in the match. It's completely within her character to do this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> What did you expect? They brought up to green wrestlers who are terrible and nowhere near ready for the main roster, they have to protect them.


I don't know what I expected, I never learn I guess. I thought maybe just maybe WWE would do something original for a change. Obviously, I must have been high during those times, or drunk. Pick one.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Give them all some love, dude.


The more the merrier. :grin2:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha's gear is nice!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't know what I expected, I never learn I guess. I thought maybe just maybe WWE would do something original for a change. Obviously, I must have been high during those times, or drunk. Pick one.




They had a great potential plan practically handed to them on a silver platter - Absolution destroys the Raw roster, Paige wins title, Asuka wins Rumble, Paige vs Asuka for WM

I don’t really see that happening now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So sick of these multi-person tag matches.

I'd much rather watch Mickie James in that outfit walk around the ring for 15 minutes with the ref playing the "you dropped something" game.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

CoverD said:


> She'll be one of the final four women left...just watch.
> 
> Can't do anything "ground breaking" without having a McMahon shoehorned in.


what will be worse is if they have her win it i could so see wwe doing just that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I spent the entirety of the ad break explaining about Paige's sex tape to my Mum, she asked me why Xavier Woods keeps getting mentioned in relation to Paige and I had to tell her the whole story :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this stupid fucking bitch really putting hair ties in her hair during a fucking match? 

Knowing Vince he has to be losing his shit over that.. Completely unprofessional and green..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I spent the entirety of the ad break explaining about Paige's sex tape to my Mum, she asked me why Xavier Woods keeps getting mentioned in relation to Paige and I had to tell her the whole story :lol


:focus


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Of the two, Sonya is the better wrestler, Mandy Rose is botchalicious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is Sonya doing? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End. This.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Damnit, Ambrose....*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950536439829155840


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This is rookie levels awful. And I know what that looks like.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I spent the entirety of the ad break explaining about Paige's sex tape to my Mum, she asked me why Xavier Woods keeps getting mentioned in relation to Paige and I had to tell her the whole story :lol


So how awkward was that on a scale from 1-10? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mandy gonna be jobbing and joining Apollo Worldwide very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yay my girls won. Fuck those Italian chicks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So yeah that match was...

Let's just move on shall we.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They have very much killed Absolution.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does Paige ever catch a tan? or is she always pasty white like Sheamus?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> This is rookie levels awful. And I know what that looks like.


I still can't believe that dumb bitch, in the middle of a move routine stopped to get a band off her wrist to put her hair in a pony tail.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mandy is so bad....


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes. The Rookies lost. Can they get sent down to NXT please? You know DEVELOPMENTAL


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’ve said it before, Absolution would’ve been so much better had they just used Emma and Summer Rae instead of Mandy and Sonya. But instead they fire 2 decent wrestlers and promote 2 crap amateurs 

Poor Paige being stuck with these botchers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Yes. The Rookies lost. Can they get sent down to NXT please? You know DEVELOPMENTAL


*HHH's Indy :trips


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I still can't believe that dumb bitch, in the middle of a move routine stopped to get a band off her wrist to put her hair in a pony tail.


That would be like stopping to tie your shoe while your opponent is standing in front of you.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Vince in the hospital segment was one of the GOAT's :ti


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Mandy is so bad....


Shh. Beware her fans will be all over you telling you how she has potential because she has nice tits. Shhh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Back when wrestling was entertaining...

:mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can it just be the 25th Anniversary show already? :mj2

Only RAW worth even caring about.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

25th anniversary of RAW is 2 weeks away, and they haven't hyped it one fucking bit lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They shouldn’t show old clips of Raw, it only highlights how shit the product has gotten these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I miss the AE so much. I'm almost 34. Fuck me. That was half a lifetime ago.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Back when wrestling was entertaining...
> 
> :mj2


When that little flashback is more entertaining than the entire 3 hours of current day RAW.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> That Vince in the hospital segment was one of the GOAT's :ti


You know what's sad? I'm actually surprised WWE showed the head shot with the bed pan. That thing hit HARD..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> They shouldn’t show old clips of Raw, it only highlights how shit the product has gotten these days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the thing I miss the most from the old days was the Hardcore Championship on the line 24/7 had some pretty hilarious matches because of it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Brock Lesnar back for a second week in a row?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Therapy said:


> You know what's sad? I'm actually surprised WWE showed the head shot with the bed pan. That thing hit HARD..


They didn't show when Austin stuck the cords up Vince's ass though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Brock Lesnar responds"

You mean :heyman6 responds whilst Brock bounces in the ring smiling. Let's not get this confused.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

From Austin hitting Vince over the head with a bedpan in a hospital to 70 year old Goldust being a cruiserweight..

Yep. That about describes it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So how awkward was that on a scale from 1-10? :lol


Wasn't actually, we talk about all the WWE gossip all the time :lol I was also the one who told her about the other women's photos leaking and that haha.

She'd just wondered why Xavier's name kept popping up alongside Paige's lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar Responds? More like stands around jumping while Heyman talks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wasn't Goldust suppose to be heel after turning on R-Truth?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seeing that segment makes me sad about current day Raw. 



Cedric is winning the CW Title tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> You know what's sad? I'm actually surprised WWE showed the head shot with the bed pan. That thing hit HARD..


Vince probably told SCSA to hit him that damn hard with the bedpan, cause Vince it's nuts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope Cedric wins the Title. Enzo is boring as fuck to me in ring. Sure he's good on the Mic, but :meh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wasn't Goldust suppose to be heel after turning on R-Truth?


I doubt WWE themselves even know, tbh..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up gold dust and go retire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> From Austin hitting Vince over the head with a bedpan in a hospital to 70 year old Goldust being a cruiserweight..
> 
> Yep. That about describes it.


Who gives so many fucks now a days he gave up even bothering to paint his head.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar Responds? More like stands around jumping while Heyman talks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seing these old segments of the AE is really hitting the nostalgia feels.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Goldust love hanging around black guys. Booker T, R-Truth and now Cedric.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Goldust looks like he’s going through his edgy teen phase.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Michael Cole is like fuck you and your segment Goldust/Cedric!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I doubt WWE themselves even know, tbh..


Storyline continuation? What's that? :vince5


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww Goldust and Alicia are so sweet!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Seing these old segments of the AE is really hitting the nostalgia feels.


Want an even bigger nostalgia trip, check out the attitudepop channel on youtube.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DUDE, Matt Hardy's woken theme is lit!!!


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Goldust looked uncomfortable as hell when Alicia kept hugging him


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit this intro is fucking ON POINT..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the new theme.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So Woken/Broken matt has new music, but they couldn't change the lights/background effects on the tron? LOL this company....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This intro is LIT AS FUCK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol at the wwe always putting gold dust with black wrestlers


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> From Austin hitting Vince over the head with a bedpan in a hospital to 70 year old Goldust being a cruiserweight..
> 
> Yep. That about describes it.


Fun fact: Difference in age between Cedric Alexander and Goldust currently: 20 years
Difference in age between Vince and Steve Austin: 19 years


As I type this: as someone who hasn't watched TNA since 2009 minus that first Final Deletion video what the hell was that gargling noise?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ what the fuck was that shite


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Still weird that Goldust competed at the 1991 Royal Rumble. Well, sorta.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Imagine getting paid big bucks to literally bounce in the ring & show every now and then. :wow


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That theme is AMAZING! I'm so fucking WOKE right now!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Want an even bigger nostalgia trip, check out the attitudepop channel on youtube.


I discovered that channel a month ago. It's awesome. Better than subscribing to the network.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They gave woken Matt Hardy new music but kept the Hardy Boyz images on the entrance. :facepalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> This intro is LIT AS FUCK





WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like the new theme.



The only thing that ruined it is WWE is lazy as fuck and never made new graphics.. It still showed the Hardy Boyz images..


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Piano opening to Matt's theme roud


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why not just let him use Moonlight Sonata anyways?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least they made a pretty good theme for Matt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Imagine getting paid big bucks to literally bounce in the ring & show every now and then. :wow


Imagine being apart of the Locker Room and working 300 plus days a year and then have Lesnar show up get a crazy contract only have to show up 10x a year and wins the championship...gotta be pretty demoralizing lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Iie Iie Iie Iie


Have not enjoyed this Woken Matt Hardy gimmick thus far. Way too hokey.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Matt theme was nice, they should rework the intro tho.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> The only thing that ruined it is WWE is lazy as fuck and never made new graphics.. It still showed the Hardy Boyz images..




Agreed I was very confused and expected some type of just broken glass screen type thing. Other than that though I’ve never seen the gimmick in TNA and am enjoying it very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This RAW has been fairly lacklustre so far. Not really anything notable has happened. That Six Man Tag has potential later on though.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Matt's new music is really fucking good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE tossing WWF commercials now Hahahahahahaha this night is making my laugh a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Therapy said:


> The only thing that ruined it is WWE is lazy as fuck and never made new graphics.. It still showed the Hardy Boyz images..


You would think they would change it. It doesn't seem hard to do.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Champion of the Multiverse :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hawkins cannot win. The record must continue Matt!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The top row of Matt's teeth look different to his bottom ones. Are they fake?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Me soon as WWE releases Matt's new woken theme


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Woken" Matt is ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice move.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully they put Matt's new theme on YouTube soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least Matt actually changes his moveset up as 'Woken', unlike a certain


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Hawkin's 2018 undefeated streak is over!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Has Matt ever had a squash match in WWE?? 2005 maybe?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can it just be the 25th Anniversary show already? :mj2
> 
> Only RAW worth even caring about.





The Fourth Wall said:


> This RAW has been fairly lacklustre so far. Not really anything notable has happened. That Six Man Tag has potential later on though.


 Thank god for the cricket.

Only tuned back because of the break.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully they put Matt's new theme on YouTube soon.


Usually takes the WWEMusic channel forever to upload a theme, hopefully it wont take that long this time.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Himiko said:


> They gave woken Matt Hardy new music but kept the Hardy Boyz images on the entrance. :facepalm


Can't use footage from that other wrestling company.:nerd:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

WONDERFUL!! :evilmatt Oh boring ass Bray comes and tries to ruin things.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Matt/Bray in ring confrontation.

:mark: Finally.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This RAW has been fairly lacklustre so far. Not really anything notable has happened. That Six Man Tag has potential later on though.


Agreed. Waiting for more interesting stuff to happen besides Matt's new entrance music and cackling.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Still fucking love Bray, even though they've shat on him.

I'm still hoping for a new legitimate run.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> At least Matt actually changes his moveset up as 'Woken', unlike a certain


What about to point out the same. Balor should take notes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Thank god for the cricket.
> 
> Only tuned back because of the break.


Yeah it's been pretty terrible so far. Wish I'd gone to bed like usual :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF was that stare down lmfao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is this feud actually about? Who's more crazy? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two idiots laughing at each other and not punching each other or doing anything physical. Brutal. What a waste.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

2 minutes of laughing at each other?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

WTF, Bray breaking a sweat from standing in the ring laughing?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What the fuck is happening?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Well, that was...something


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm more impressed that they can do that without corpsing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can Brock just squash both of them


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You just know its Vince saying "Just stand out there and laugh at each other"


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What the hell was that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz next :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The cringe is real. "Lets just sit here and laugh at each other and that's it".


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Using animal noises to scare your enemies :trips8


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck was that confrontation? And why are these two not having a proper singles match at Rumble? Fuck I just don’t get any decision creative does anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What in the blue hells was that?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MIZ :mark:

Raw has just become MUST-SEE


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Awful. Sorry, beatles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL if they drag this out to WM.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and people thought matt hardy has control LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> LOL if they drag this out to WM.


Of course they will. Wyatt and Matt will be laughing themselves all the way to Mania :lol


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate to say it but I'm of the opinion they will/have already ruined Matt.

On another note, what a world it is when I'm excited to see The Miz. I really rate him now


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Two idiots laughing at each other and not punching each other or doing anything physical. Brutal. What a waste.


The Great War 

yah


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Of course they will. Wyatt and Matt will be laughing themselves all the way to Mania :lol


That would be brutal, minus WWE all of a sudden getting creative. Ha, yeah, right.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> LOL if they drag this out to WM.


Four corner chattering teeth on a pole match?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I guarantee you Vince was sitting in his office LAUGHING HIS ASS OFF at that cringery 

:vince5 "GODDAMN PAL THEY'RE JUST STANDING THERE LAUGHING AT EACH OTHER LOLOLOLOLOL THIS IS GREAT"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 LAUGHING = RATINGS

Well Vince, your company is pretty much a laughing stock after all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> LOL if they drag this out to WM.


They've kept the Title hostage for a year. They are experts at dragging out feuds at this point. Wouldn't surprise me if you're correct.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ELIAS!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Please dont let this lead to another House of Horrors match. Needs to be a brawl at the Hardy Compound


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> That would be brutal, minus WWE all of a sudden getting creative. Ha, yeah, right.


This feud has been going on for weeks & I still have no idea what the fuck it's about, other than a cackling competition.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias!! :mark: :mark: One of the biggest stand outs from NXT in quite awhile.. The guy has IT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias is good stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias has some serious crowd control, fam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This feud has been going on for weeks & I still have no idea what the fuck it's about, other than a cackling competition.


Yeah, that's pretty much what it is at this point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I swear Elias spends more time on the guitar than in the ring and I'm loving it!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ELIAS W DAT POP. Fiancé can’t decide if she wants Rusev day or Elias for the rumble now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

the_hound said:


> and people thought matt hardy has control LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


It was bad in TNA and it's bad now. For once, WWE is not at fault for this,


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*W*alk *W*ith *E*lias


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Walk with him, damnit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom says Elias need to learn some more chords lol!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I need to go get myself an Elias album :trips8

Edit: The Miz is finally back :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

best Miz introduction ever


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Please dont let this lead to another House of Horrors match. Needs to be scrapped and never spoken of again.


Fixed that for you


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm actually enjoying Elias' songs more than RAW itself :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh look its Miz...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Elias back on track after that nonsense with Cena on the Christmas episode.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> It was bad in TNA and it's bad now. For once, WWE is not at fault for this,


It was the most over gimmick in wrestling and saved Matt's career


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Look at Bo's sleek straight hair :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The fucking Miz :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck this pairing is actually something creative did right. So Elias turns face here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm happy the Miz is back!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm actually enjoying Elias' songs more than RAW itself :lmao


You know what's a shame with modern WWE? The guitar smash over the head would be the perfect heel move for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, there's a welcome back chant. Nevermind.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever you thought the Miz couldn't look anymore douchey :lol


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Bo got a perm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Business has finally picked up with the return of THE MIZ :drose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd is dead.




Welcome back chants say otherwise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Bo's hair :mark
Miz's hair :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I missed Miz on the Mic :banderas


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finally the Miz fixed his floppy flat hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is probably weird to say but Bo's hair looks so nice.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Finally the Miz is here. :mark :mark :mark Give him the Universal Title


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo looks like Jesus, tonight, tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Welcome back chants say otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I posted that after that post you quoted. The entrance was quiet as fuck, then he got the chants. Good to see.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rusev Day > Mizmas


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think Bo & Curtis were getting bigger cheers the last few weeks than Miz got this week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I posted that after that post you quoted. The entrance was quiet as fuck, then he got the chants. Good to see.




Was my bad I caught it late. My apologies my good man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mizmas & The Mizzies :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Are Bo and Curtis about to drop their knees and blow Miz

I dunno if Maryse would be cool with that


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Smackdown has Rusev Day, while Raw has Miz-mas :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha even Miz is confused by this :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Was my bad I caught it late. My apologies my good man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem at all, man. You gotta admit that was weird, quiet entrance then a loud chant. :lol Good for him, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"It's going to be tough getting sleep without that tonight."

Bo :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Miz putting these squabbling children IN THEIR PLACE :banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Miz's hair looks nice as well lol! It reminds me of how he used to have it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder where Matt gets his ideas?
:hmmm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? WWE With continuity???????????????????


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Jason Jordan is playing this so well, have to admit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda reminding me of the nerdy, cheesy comedy stylings of a certain Gold Medallist

I know people hate Roman, Jordan, Balor and the Club but this is some of the best material they have been given in a while... Especially Jordan...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Aweeeeeohshoot" :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Miz is Back!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

So the Miztourage are interfering in the Balor Club v Reigns, Rollings, Jordan match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ, how the fuck can anybody tune in for this shite, i mean i tune because i'm hoping that one day wwe decides to go fuck it and change direction and actually give us a product that wwe fans want to see, not this awful shite they keep regurgitating week in week out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course Miz has his sights set on the IC Title. 

Nobody expected that :maisie3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> So the Miztourage are interfering in the Balor Club v Reigns, Rollings, Jordan match.


Yep.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The way Miztourage competed against each other for The Miz :bosque


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes Miz we get it, you made a movie while you were gone!

Also noooooo Miz going back to the IC title scene fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

hahahaha Miz going back after the IC Title. Looks like Miz will be holding it hostage again for no reason, other than he needs a prop to TRY to make him relevant. Never change Miz. hahaha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah so Miztourage interrupts the main event tag match, then it setup Miz vs Reigns for the IC title.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

why do they make these "retusn" seem like the wrestler was gone for a long ass time? it's been like a month and Miz is cutting a promo like he was gone for years


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn Michaels mention.

:hbk1

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

FUCK YOU MIZ!! CURT FUCKING HENNING YOU ASSHOLE. HIS SON IS RIGHT FUCKING BEHIND YOU


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> It was the most over gimmick in wrestling and saved Matt's career


....and it was still terrible. It was different and new, that's why it got over. Glad for Matt though.



This is probably the best segment of the night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> So the Miztourage are interfering in the Balor Club v Reigns, Rollings, Jordan match.


Didn't think about that earlier, but makes sense. Hopefully. The Club shouldn't lose yet & I don't want to see Seth getting pinned.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Take what rightfully belongs to you King Miz. Fuck the haters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You know as much as I like The Miz, I wish they kept him on SDL. He totally was on track for another WWE Championship reign, now hes on RAW they are just gonna waste his potential in the midcard.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> You know as much as I like The Miz, I wish they kept him on SDL. He totally was on track for another WWE Championship reign, now hes on RAW they are just gonna waste his potential in the midcard.


It was sad what they did to his reign on RAW. He was producing gold every week on SDL with Dolph & then they draft him and do fuck all. :confused


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Miz is back, but ridiculous Creative is putting him right back in the IC Title scene. Like, I could see if he hasn't been in the IC Title picture for years at this point, but since he has..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"tonight is about makin new memories"

damn with bo dallas and now with finn so much innuendo on this episode of RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They had Joe lose just to put Miz on the IC title scene for the billionth time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Karl allowed to drop names like that?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Huh, a Bad Luck Fale reference on Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least the club is relevant again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Finn is terrible to listen to, yet he's getting a lot of mic time tonight. UGH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder how hard it was for Cole not to automatically say "Reigns, Rollins & Ambrose" instead of Jordan's name :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Shawn Michaels mention.
> 
> :hbk1
> 
> :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anybody else find the 'Nerd' shit with Gallows & Anderson super fucking cringeworthy? I can never take them seriously like that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Love the Bad Luck Fale reference. 


Too Sweet :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They had Joe lose just to put Miz on the IC title scene for the billionth time.


They could've/should've just had Joe and Miz feud over it. At least it'd be a fresh feud even if I'm still not crazy about Miz being in the IC Title picture. But in a perfect world, Joe would be the IC Champ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz cutting epic promos but is forever relegated to the IC level. 

Balor smiling into the abyss like a damn geek.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Finn is terrible to listen to, yet he's getting a lot of mic time tonight. UGH


Actually, I like this cocky Finn. The babyface we were getting before was awful.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Glad Miz is back, but ridiculous Creative is putting him right back in the IC Title scene. Like, I could see if he hasn't been in the IC Title picture for years at this point, but since he has..


He needs to be moved to SD. He's in the same position as Rollins for me. He will benefit getting away from the likes of Reigns or the usual suspects on RAW. He was far better suited to that show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Least the club is relevant again.


Barely. I mean, they're wearing shirts with NERD in size 500 font on them.. Still a comedy act.. Far from what they're actually capable of as menacing heels. 

WWE must be paying them very good money to put up with this shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure Balor Club is turning heel. Jordan and Rollins will probably drop the tag titles to the Club. If the Balor Club is really going to take off then it's probably better for Balor to take the IC title instead of Miz.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit I was on hiatus from wrestling during Miz' WWE title days, Miz is in his prime as a performer and when Jericho isn't there is Vince's "get the new guy over to the crowd" talent. When size doesn't matter these days, why not throw Miz a bone and put him in the SD world title picture?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Does anybody else find the 'Nerd' shit with Gallows & Anderson super fucking cringeworthy? I can never take them seriously like that.




Me and the future wife find it to be the most cringe we gotta deal with almost weekly. Worst of the year went to Alexa this is your life, and some of the Xmas, but you’re right. Overall, this is the worst thing they’ve got going. I wanted to like these guys too. Calling someone a nerd is like a 3rd grade insult.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> They could've/should've just had Joe and Miz feud over it. At least it'd be a fresh feud even if I'm still not crazy about Miz being in the IC Title picture. But in a perfect world, Joe would be the IC Champ.


Speaking of Joe, where the hell is he? Are they purposefully trying to kill his momentum or something? Was he too good as a Heel for them.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

CoverD said:


> Actually, I like this cocky Finn. The babyface we were getting before was awful.


I meant his accent is awful. And some of the time its like "WTF did he say?"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Glad Miz is back, but ridiculous Creative is putting him right back in the IC Title scene. Like, I could see if he hasn't been in the IC Title picture for years at this point, but since he has..


The only reason I'd say that Roman even has the IC title is because of the Miz's absence. I believe that's the reason they're putting him right back in the IC scene.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Does anybody else find the 'Nerd' shit with Gallows & Anderson super fucking cringeworthy? I can never take them seriously like that.


Always have. Their overuse of ski at the end of words is also cringe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Speaking of Joe, where the hell is he? Are they purposefully trying to kill his momentum or something? Was he too good as a Heel for them.


Good question. I have no idea.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That Straight to the source episode with Enzo actually looked pretty good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Straight to the source looks cringe.. Kayfabe interviews trying to be sold as shoots? God dammit WWE.. You're never going to get back what you had with Talking Smack before you killed it for being "too real"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Speaking of Joe, where the hell is he? Are they purposefully trying to kill his momentum or something? *Was he too good as a Heel for them.*


If people were cheering for him then the answer is no.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope Cedric fucks Enzo up.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I meant his accent is awful. And some of the time its like "WTF did he say?"


Ah gotcha, I thought you just meant his promo cutting.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> You know as much as I like The Miz, I wish they kept him on SDL. He totally was on track for another WWE Championship reign, now hes on RAW they are just gonna waste his potential in the midcard.


I agree. I think he and Wyatt should've stayed on SD as both would've been better off there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, has WWE released Big Cass yet?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Remember when we had Neville as CW Champion? Those were the good days...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The crowds are slowly but surely not giving a fuck about Enzo anymore.. Nearly crickets for that promo.. 3 months ago the crowd would have fucked your mother while marking for his promos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Does anybody else find the 'Nerd' shit with Gallows & Anderson super fucking cringeworthy? I can never take them seriously like that.


The only time it was funny was when they called Dean a nerd that time and he got really mad :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> So, has WWE released Big Cass yet?



Would be a rough start to 2018 for him, Loses Carmella then loses his Job


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Cedric has a lowkey sick intro tune.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shit Enzo is losing his wonder. Crowd was dead. I fucking love Zo too. Move him to mid card and shit on Miz back and forth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Would be a rough start to 2018 for him, Loses Carmella then loses his Job


Yeah, it would. But I don't think he's getting released. Not until he comes back from injury and if he fails again. Then, he might.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This YouTube TV thing is nice. I got one window on RAW and another on the college football game.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, it would. But I don't think he's getting released. Not until he comes back from injury and if he fails again. Then, he might.


I honestly only want to see him come back to continue the beat downs he was giving Enzo lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Please win Cerdric...


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> So, has WWE released Big Cass yet?


Yes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Therapy said:


> The crowds are slowly but surely not giving a fuck about Enzo anymore.. Nearly crickets for that promo.. 3 months ago the crowd would have fucked your mother while marking for his promos


Well, I mean the guy cuts the same promo every week pretty much. I've always find him quite overrated in that respect. He's got the chops & that's about it for me. Never care what he's saying.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Carmella and Big Cass are still together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't ever want Shawn to wrestle again, but I have to admit part of me would mark like crazy if WWE just decided to give us HBK/Rollins on the 25th anniversary of Raw and in an alternate planet where Shawn becomes retarded, he ok's it. :lol Not gonna happen, I know. But it's fun to think about.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, it would. But I don't think he's getting released. Not until he comes back from injury and if he fails again. Then, he might.


I can't imagine Cass ever amounting to anything. He's literally the epitome of generic big man. Got to be one of the biggest Singles flops ever, right?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If they plan on giving the belt to Roman forever i fucking demand the team of Strowzo. That’s a backing I can get behind.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

JDP2016 said:


> Carmella and Big Cass are still together.


From what I read, they were having issues between staying in NY (Cass) or LA (Carmella). Then apparently she removed all mention of him from her instagram and unfollowed him on twitter.

I'm thinking they might've split...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> This YouTube TV thing is nice. I got one window on RAW and another on the college football game.


If you have Comcast they have a similar service built into the package.. They stream every channel via their online TV interface.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't imagine Cass ever amounting to anything. He's literally the epitome of generic big man. Got to be one of the biggest Singles flops ever, right?


Which is why I was shocked they broke up Enzo and Cass so soon, without Enzo as his mouth piece hes just out there as a 7foot tall charisma vacuum.

Hes basically a modern day Kevin Nash


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Double post sorry the image didn’t upload, but this is a tag team I want if they turn Strowman comedy which is a huge chance looking at the past.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't imagine Cass ever amounting to anything. He's literally the epitome of generic big man. Got to be one of the biggest Singles flops ever, right?


It was quite bad, yeah. But I guess it depends on how much of a boner Cass's "size" gives Vince. If he's all of a sudden turned on by it, he could always force a push, even if it's just in the upper-midcard. I put nothing past modern day Mr. McGoo at this point. Not after these last 3, going on 4 WM's..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The crowd reactions to Enzo are decreasing, maybe WWE will see that as a sign to give the CW title to Cedric. Hope so, it certainly seems like WWE has plans for Cedric so it wouldn't be a huge surprise to me if they give him to the win. But it also wouldn't surprise me if the had Enzo retain either.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't imagine Cass ever amounting to anything. He's literally the epitome of generic big man. Got to be one of the biggest Singles flops ever, right?


I honestly expect them to just stick Cass and Enzo back together at some point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If the Revival isn't on Raw AGAIN...

:lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh shit, Enzo is opened up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So I haven't really been paying attention to this match, is it for the title?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I honestly expect them to just stick Cass and Enzo back together at some point.


Most likely. Enzo is going to be lost without the Title & it's not like Cass will have anything to do. They will be at their best as a Heel Tag Team.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't care about 205 live :draper2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo looked like he fucked up his ankle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo cursed.

:ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Enzo with the crimson mask!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> If the Revival isn't on Raw AGAIN...
> 
> :lmao



Holy shit, I totally forgot they returned a few weeks ago, what the hell is wrong with this company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shit Enzo is beat the fuck up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Definitely a make shift ending.

Enzo injured.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> If the Revival isn't on Raw AGAIN...
> 
> :lmao


Totally forgot that they were back. fpalm


Maybe they are waiting for a good angle before they have the Revival face anyone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> If the Revival isn't on Raw AGAIN...
> 
> :lmao


They wait all that time, get cleared to go & then aren't even booked for the shows. They are easily the best Tag Team in the scene, stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit, is he really injured?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo is fucked up man


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nia part a wild card or is this real? Fuck Zo cmon dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> If you have Comcast they have a similar service built into the package.. They stream every channel via their online TV interface.


Really? I may have to look into that.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That looks like a pretty legit injury espically going off his reaction


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This RAW has been awful.

Time for me to tap out I think. Only thing I've liked was Miz's promo. Hopefully the Six Man is good, but doubt it's worth staying up until 4am for.

Night guys :cenaout


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This was DANGEROUS... Holy potential back injury the way Enzo took that bump.... The way he compressed.. Not good for the spine.. What was he thinking taking the bump like that?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Nia part a wild card or is this real? Fuck Zo cmon dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shes gonna be the next CW Champion.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crowd gives The Revival crickets though. Plus the tag champions are probably still in a feud with The Bar. lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Enzo is ok!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did they mention the Bellas in that list of legends? They ain't no legends :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Thy bleeped out his cries. He is definitely injured.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo is a hazard in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty sure that was a legit injury.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now would be a great time for them to beg Neville to come back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Now would be a great time for them to beg Neville to come back.


Understatement. But Vince is too stubborn for that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Therapy said:


> This was DANGEROUS... Holy potential back injury the way Enzo took that bump.... The way he compressed.. Not good for the spine.. What was he thinking taking the bump like that?


That dude ain't a wrestler. Get him back as someones hype man already and end the charade


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JDP2016 said:


> Really? I may have to look into that.





Therapy said:


> This was DANGEROUS... Holy potential back injury the way Enzo took that bump.... The way he compressed.. Not good for the spine.. What was he thinking taking the bump like that?


I was thinking the same thing too. A stupid way to take that bump.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did they mention the Bellas in that list of legends? They ain't no legends :lmao


I assume they're coming back for the Rumble so they wanna make them a big deal?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

What about The Rock, Goldberg and Hulk Hogan? I read reports that they're booked.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw really has been awful so far. The Miz segment was the only thing that was good. Terrible first half of the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950556234385534976


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> Really? I may have to look into that.


https://tv.xfinity.com

Activate it (doesn't cost), filter by HD only, click on a channel logo, boom streaming TV


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Double post sorry the image didn’t upload, but this is a tag team I want if they turn Strowman comedy which is a huge chance looking at the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shades of X-Punk and Kane.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Raw really has been awful so far. The Miz segment was the only thing that was good. Terrible first half of the show.


I thought you were excited for that Balor Club crap?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Enzo 100% legit hurt


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> Raw really has been awful so far. The Miz segment was the only thing that was good. Terrible first half of the show.




I wouldn’t expect much better. This all sounds so bad of a card. I don’t even know what other utter garbage we’ll get other than the shield crap...wait brock needs to bounce 19 times first. My bad. I expect that to be the 10:00 segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe he's not hurt. This is fucking weird.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh great more WHO IS KURT TALKING TO ON HIS CELL PHONE tease shit


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Maybe he's not hurt. This is fucking weird.


Yeah I think they played the injury angle due to the bleeding.. Essentially waving it off without calling a blood stoppage. 

His shitty bump taking was a prime opportunity for it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> I was thinking the same thing too. A stupid way to take that bump.


It's almost like he doesn't know what he's doing...

You know...

Almost...

:mj


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Could it be the fucking Revival?!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I don't ever want Shawn to wrestle again, but I have to admit part of me would mark like crazy if WWE just decided to give us HBK/Rollins on the 25th anniversary of Raw and in an alternate planet where Shawn becomes retarded, he ok's it. :lol Not gonna happen, I know. But it's fun to think about.


HBK/AJ would be awesome if it ever happened. One of my dream matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Double post sorry the image didn’t upload, but this is a tag team I want if they turn Strowman comedy which is a huge chance looking at the past.





Awareness said:


> Shades of X-Punk and Kane.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Yeah I think they played the injury angle due to the bleeding.. Essentially waving it off without calling a blood stoppage.
> 
> His shitty bump taking was a prime opportunity for it.



If its a faked injury, then he sold it well when he was rolling around screaming in pain on that replay.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No surprise if he is legit hurt, they are stupid for putting a green ass and honestly horrible in ring worker like Enzo in full blown matches with the Cruicerweight. It is not that he can't do moves well but he can't take the bumps either.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing The Bar reminds me that at least this week we get a break from Seth being in a match with either of them :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Could it be the fucking Revival?!


Probably Heath and Rhyno


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

taker1986 said:


> HBK/AJ would be awesome if it ever happened. One of my dream matches.


True. But since it's Raw 25 and all, that's why I didn't mention him as well.

Miz/Reigns again. :lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd forgotten how much I DIDN'T miss Miz. It was so nice and peaceful while he was gone.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth in a tag team match at the Rumble lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Bar is awesome and the Mix needs to be world champ in 2018 pls.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Asuka looking FINER AND FINER every damn week :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I have seriously no interest in that mixed tag tournament.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting, Reigns most likely dropping the IC title on the go home show for the Rumble...

I think Rollins/Jordan drop the titles at the Rumble.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I thought you were excited for that Balor Club crap?


Not the segment. Just Balor.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

oh look the womens champion decided to make an appearance for 5 seconds...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> I have seriously no interest in that mixed tag tournament.


It has all the success and admiration that Tout had for WWE written all over it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Not the segment. Just Balor.


Ah got it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Asuka's "what, bitch?!" face at Alexa :lol

Now we know you can't watch that mixed tag challenge outside of the USA, I don't give a crap anymore.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I have seriously no interest in that mixed tag tournament.


I would of watched it if it was on the Network or a better streaming service. but facebook? just lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Please let the mystery team be the Revival. Please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I would of watched it if it was on the Network or a better streaming service. but facebook? just lol.


It being on FB tells you what WWE might think of it..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Asuka and the Miz? Uhhhh ok then. 

Kurt teasing a surprise return for the Women’s Royal Rumble. Oooooohhhh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> True. But since it's Raw 25 and all, that's why I didn't mention him as well.
> 
> Miz/Reigns again. :lmao


HBK/Rollins Raw 25th anniversary
HBK/AJ SDlive 1000

Now someone give me a job with booking team :wink2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course not the Revival.

:ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So we get Jobbers World Wide instead of The Revival?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana Brooke.. :lol She turned out to be the female version of Big Cass.. Soon as she made the main roster she got fat and exposed for the talentless hack she is..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLDWIDE

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke is a camera away from shooting a porn :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Dana Brooke.. :lol She turned out to be the female version of Big Cass.. Soon as she made the main roster she got fat and exposed for the talentless hack she is..


:lol so true


----------



## Bobdehghani (Jul 10, 2017)

This is episode of RAW is completely miss-able. Boring.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Man, remember when Titus World Wide were gaining momentum then they just fed them to Braun over and over again?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it just me or did the Revival get a tan? And who knew Alexandra York had a daughter?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor Apollo Cruz. Buckets of talent, no charisma or personality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sexy Cesaro needs to win the Universal title and get naked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd pay good money to see the stupid nonsense Dana Brooke is writing on that clipboard.. I bet it's along the lines of something Kelly Bundy would write.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Of course not the Revival.
> 
> :ha


That's my que :cenaout


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

On our broadcast we got a message from WWE to the channel who broadcasts Raw and SD, thanking them for showing it for 10 years. They're rebranding the channel next month :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WORLD WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Upset!


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

haha i like it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jobbers World Wide won lmfao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Everyone in this match has been on UPUPDOWNDOWN at least once.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahah Titus and Apollo's reaction to winning :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLDWIDE

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Well, that was unpredictable.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

HAHAHAHA! Dana's clearly an asset for TWW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This was a surprise. I didn't think they had a chance to win.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Titus won a fucking match against a credible team? The racism in WWE just moved a slight peg.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus world wide beating the bar...da hail


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dana's titties about to pop out! :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohh Dana is getting some hard black cock tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana almost fell out of her top :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Match had to end so Dana could get to her secretary gangbang shoot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana and them tits when she was dancing with Titus and Apollo :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dana about to go all Sable and pop her top lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol!

Dana's tata's almost bounced out there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm good with that result. At least it's something different for a change.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

TWW need to win more matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bar will win the titles at the Rumble so them losing here is alright.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vince definitely added Dana to the group as an homage to all his favourite BBC secretary porn videos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Match had to end so Dana could get to her secretary gangbang shoot


Prime candidate for Blacked.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if they throw Titus and Apollo into the Rumble tag match and make it a 3 way. At least it'd be something different, which I know is hard for WWE to do, but..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Titus Worldwide, BAYBAY! :WOO

Good to see them nab a win against Shesaro. Now hopefully the monkeys in the back continue to support TW seriously from here on out instead of the half-assing it like they did with Tozawa.



The Fourth Wall said:


> This needs to end up with Balor being a Heel. I honestly think this could be great if he embraced a Heel persona. I can't take him seriously when he's grinning like a complete idiot.


The Real Rock 'n' Rolla > That "extraordinary" mouthful of a nickname they slapped on him.

BOOK IT, WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950562172567928833


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE BEAST!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, Brock. Time for me to go browse Facebook for a bit :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That brawl between Lesnar and Kane was so sloppy.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone still marking for these repetitive promos have issues.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leave it to current day WWE to somehow make Paul Heyman promos predictable and boring. That takes an astonishing and consistent effort on WWE's part to achieve that..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Again bets are open for how many jumps Lesnar will do in this segment.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck right off with this, Heyman.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I hate when the crowd chants “my name is Paul Heyman” with Paul. Is that a catchphrase? Coz it’s stupid! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I came for a Paul Heyman wrestling promo not the Paul Heyman Business Seminar


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Again bets are open for how many jumps Lesnar will do in this segment.


Well hes already done like 8 lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Himiko said:


> Sexy Cesaro needs to win the Universal title and get naked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Please.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe WWE managed to work their ass off as much as they did to successfully make me hate Paul Heyman.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Blah blah blah it’s not fair blah blah Brock is at a disadvantage blah blah the beast will annihilate his competition blah blah reigning defending champion blah blah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

@Mango13 my over on 15 already covered :Brock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950562172567928833


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Half of the time Brock doesn't even look like he's listening to Heyman. Even he's bored of Heyman's promos? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I can't believe WWE managed to work their ass off as much as they did to successfully make me hate Paul Heyman.


Same. But if anyone can do it, it's current day Mr. McGoo..

:vince5

Well, at least that was a very short promo. I can get behind that.

:clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Might have to skip this segment, can't miss that Kendrick Lamar performance.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is obviously a pre-taped backstage segment..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

gonna pull the scaffolding down ontop of them lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Braun is really good with a grappling hook.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol this ni**a Braun man


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol holy shit. Pretaped but holy shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Okay. That was GOOD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way Strowman tossed Brock so violently was sick. :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God the stunts the WWE pull only get lamer and lamer.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprised they got Brock to go along with that


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Anyone still marking for these repetitive promos have issues.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950564706783174656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950564703448846336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950564690958213120


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Just give him the god damn title already


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRAAAUUUNNN coming in like a damn wrecking ball *and* he just one-upped HHH on how to literally bury someone. :done

WWE, take a page out of Schiavone's playbook and GIVE THAT MAN THE BELT!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

That's how you sell a monster!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, I could watch Braun throw Brock into that wall all day long.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well that was unexpected

and fucking AWESOME

brock and kane BROKEN IN HALF

:bahgawd THEY GOT FAMILIES GAWDAMMIT

:braun


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOD, HE KILLED THEM!!!! :bahgawd


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is the ONLY reason to watch Raw these days. Back to college football.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally something good with this program.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh my God, I was actually entertained.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> gonna pull the scaffolding down ontop of them lol


 How the fuck did Braun know it would land on Brock and Kane lmao?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pre-taped, but that wasn't too bad.. Shades of Vinces sanity of the past when he used to actually sell his product and talent.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

We already have our moment of the year! LAWLS!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

How do you not put the Title on Braun at this point? Vince is a fool.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A true HOLY SHIT moment


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

May as well go to bed if I don’t get Braun or fucking Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I enjoyed that more than the ambulance stuff.

:lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950564706783174656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950564703448846336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950564690958213120


fpalm


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice, now rather than later would be the time to run with Stroman as Universal champ.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Give this man the Universal Title


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I loved how everyone started screaming 40 seconds before it actually collapsed on them :bosque


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> How do you not put the Title on Braun at this point? Vince is a fool.


He should of won it when he faced Lesnar 1 on 1 in whatever PPV that was last year imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A part of the stage set should be missing from now on if they were smart


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Brock with that selling.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950565421932888064


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

DammitC said:


> I loved how everyone started screaming 40 seconds before it actually collapsed on them :bosque


We know what he's about to do but we better not try to stop him! We only outnumber him 15:1!!!

Lets just stand here and scream at him for 30 seconds.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would love to know how they pulled that off without anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DirectorsCut said:


> Nice, now rather than later would be the time to run with Stroman as Universal champ.


They already screwed that one up. Only one person is allowed to beat Brock these days.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing what lengths they go to, just to beat Strowman again, to make Brock look strong, just to arrive at RomanWinsLOL


----------



## Bobdehghani (Jul 10, 2017)

Finally some half decent writing from creative.. lols, probs was Vince since he has a clue about booking Braun dominant. They way Braun tossed Lesnar, oh my that was impressive.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> He should of won it when he faced Lesnar 1 on 1 in whatever PPV that was last year imo.


110%


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

@DemonKane_Legend must be crying himself to sleep after Kane was destroyed by Braun.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The best bit was that box going BONK on Brock's head when Braun threw him across the table :lol

This also proves in storyline that Braun is a very smart man.

I also don't like Kane but they completely ignored him in favour of Brock. Poor Kane lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was fucking insane.

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wouldn't complain if Braun got a 365 reign as champ. He's so much fun to watch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

As an EMT myself. I can't watch WWEs "medical personnel" my career ruins this part for me.

An obvious trauma.. Make the patient crawl to the stretcher and no cervical collar. :lol


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They already screwed that one up. Only one person is allowed to beat Brock these days.


I know. If only Stroman did some callbacks to the ambulance with Roman.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I feel like it should have been Joe who was a part of this Triple Threat Match for the Universal Championship instead of Kane. Especially since Kane will most likely retire afterwards and this would have been a great way to built up Joe as a massive threat on the WWE roster.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH is this Lesnar out of the title match now?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How awesome is Braun though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Corporate Kane should sue for a dangerous work environment


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They have the paramedics put Brock Lesnar on a stretcher, but yet they just pay no attention to Kane and just ditches him :bosque


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Joe! I was wondering when he'd be here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@The Fourth Wall

I know you're not on anymore, but Joe is finally making an appearance, as we were questioning if he would earlier.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Brock in an ambulance?

:braun IS IN THE AMBULANCE BROCK IS RIGHT GET HIM OUTTA THERE PAUL

Also Kane got back up but Brock had to go to hospital :hmmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> WTH is this Lesnar out of the title match now?


He's the champion so I doubt it :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Last week Kane and Lesnar hardly touch each other and the locker rooms came out and separated them. This week Braun tries to kill Lesnar and they are all just standing there yelling NO don't do it!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe vs Rhyno?... please let this be a 5 second squash


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Kane gets up fine but they put Brock in an ambulance? 

Fuck off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> They have the paramedics put Brock Lesnar on a stretcher, but yet they just pay no attention to Kane and just ditches him :bosque


The real question is, why do they carry grappling hooks, and why does Braun know lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goddamn rhyno looking FATTER every week


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> @The Fourth Wall
> 
> I know you're not on anymore, but Joe is finally making an appearance, as we were questioning if he would earlier.


And he's immediately back in midcard hell..

Unless WWE is finally going to push Rhyno as a credible threat again the likes which he hasn't seen since the original ECW


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> @DemonKane_Legend must be crying himself to sleep after Kane was destroyed by Braun.




I hope he deleted his account and can be found somewhere under a bridge. Bork on a stretcher is HUGE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Therapy said:


> As an EMT myself. I can't watch WWEs "medical personnel" my career ruins this part for me.
> 
> An obvious trauma.. Make the patient crawl to the stretcher and no cervical collar. :lol


Guy's already crawling and medic says "watch the neck, guys". So bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe better destory Rhyno and do it quickly, not that it matters after last week's BS decision. Like, at least have him lose NOT clean. Although, there is absolutely no reason whatsoever Joe can't be IC Champion right now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Kane gets ignored by the paramedics lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> And he's immediately back in midcard hell..
> 
> Unless WWE is finally going to push Rhyno as a credible threat again the likes which he hasn't seen since the original ECW


Of course.

"Time for you to prove yourself AGAIN, JOE!"

:vince5

Umm...okay? Dumb.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm loving the Braun love. Mainly because once he becomes champ one day, everyone will be saying the exact opposite. "He's had the title too long. He can't carry a storyline. He doesn't lose. Vince just likes the big guys." etc.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I was watching Kendrick, but I heard Braun committed and got away with another murder :kobelol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> As an EMT myself. I can't watch WWEs "medical personnel" my career ruins this part for me.
> 
> An obvious trauma.. Make the patient crawl to the stretcher and no cervical collar. :lol


:vince5: "JUST GIVE THE SONS OF BITCHES A Z-PACK AND TELL THEM TO WALK IT OFF, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe matches are stiff as fuck!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Now we have 2 TNA guys 'rasslin each other :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun is the only reason RAW gets ratings when Miz ain’t around let’s be serious now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those struggle Rhyno chants.

:mj2


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The announcers could turn up the intensity on this some.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Squash match.. Good, at least they got that part right.. Joe doesn't look as bad..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Nah its just called different opinions and favs
> 
> Wouldn't it also be ironic when you chirp Ambrollins for being stale and your a Miz fan lol???


Not really, irony isn't affected by fanbase.

I've said numerous times Miz as IC Champ is stale. I do not want to see him back in the IC Title picture anytime soon. You're the one calling Miz stale while championing the most stale act in WWE.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Holy shit, it's TNA in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rhyno & Slater were fucked as soon as that got drafted to RAW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally Charly is on RAW it had been like almost a month


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Joe/Reigns match.

:lmao

WWE loves their rematches.


----------



## hartattak9x9 (Mar 10, 2005)

Lol, Joe throwing in some philosophical terms.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe is done on Raw. He has to go to SD.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Samoa Joe & John Cena at WM confirmed.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JOE BASED AF


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joe Vs Cena at WM?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a passionate promo.

Oh god, Nia.

:lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Joe/Cena feud? I can dig it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:bjpenn at them not entirely abandoning the prospect of Joe nabbing the IC Title from Reigns.

Too bad having him gun for John Boy means that he'll endure yet another unnecessary roadblock. :armfold


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait how can he be so sure that he'll be around to eliminate Cena lol. But nice set up for shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A back to back fat ass Somoan segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So how long until WWE makes a Womens Tag Title.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

You're strong, you're beautiful, you're smart. You are a WWE Div- Superstar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> So how long until WWE makes a Womens Tag Title.


Would be interesting considering how few women they have on both rosters.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

....Did they just tease a Joe vs. Cena feud.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

My god, I'm having Jr. high school flashbacks. What did she say about me?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Not really, irony isn't affected by fanbase.
> 
> I've said numerous times Miz as IC Champ is stale. I do not want to see him back in the IC Title picture anytime soon. You're the one calling Miz stale while championing the most stale act in WWE.


You obviously don't see my posts, I have said multiple times that what they are doing with Seth and Dean is boring and stale.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Luckily, Nia Jax is not a dumbass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got an update on my phone that AUSTIN is going to be RAW 25.

:mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> So how long until WWE makes a Womens Tag Title.


They really need one so multiple woman can have a story without being in the same story


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Would be interesting considering how few women they have on both rosters.


Oh I totally agree with you, however with how hard they like to push the womens revolution I feel it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Asuka doesn't speak english"...

?????

Nia... Ummmm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What is it with so many of the women having bold colored hair now? Sasha, Becky, Alexa, Asuka, Naomi, and now Nia.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> My god, I'm having Jr. high school flashbacks. What did she say about me?


Hell just work in an office, high school never dies for some lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

There’s something so likeable about Alexa. She has a great sense of humour. I’d love to see her as a babyface 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course the Bella Twins deserve to be name dropped alongside icons like 'Taker, D-X, Austin, Flair, Hall and Nash. :mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That line about Asuka not speaking English was dumb but it's nice to see somebody not fall for the "this person said something rude about you" thing :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad haul of legends at Raw 25:

Austin, HBK, Hall, Nash, Taker.

:mark:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Has Nia ever gotten a single inflection during a promo right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> What is it with so many of the women having bold colored hair now? Sasha, Becky, Alexa, Asuka, Naomi, and now Nia.


It's the thing these days especially with black and minority women


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pretty sure I heard the word "slut" being whispered. Anyone else?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Just got an update on my phone that AUSTIN is going to be RAW 25.
> 
> :mark:













Also lol at how they announce it on a phone app and not their actual television show.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> "Asuka doesn't speak english"...
> 
> ?????
> 
> Nia... Ummmm


Asuka can say broken sentences but she can't actually "speak" the language.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AUSTIN FUCKING RETURNING WOOOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Abisial said:


> Asuka can say broken sentences but she can't actually "speak" the language.




And it’s not likely she google translated what she wanted to say about Nia Jax and learned it off by heart just so that she could say it to Alexa. Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who the hell were those people?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seat upgrade = Security removed a sign guy or someone being retarded and can't have empty seats front row..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i think cole said austin was gonna be at RAW 25 a little bit ago


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rock, Goldberg and Hogan too per reports.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Not a bad haul of legends at Raw 25:
> 
> Austin, HBK, Hall, Nash, Taker.
> 
> :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zero reaction for Asuka.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rumble might come down to these two.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do wonder how the Raw 25 crowd is gonna react to Hogan.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Austin is gonna be at RAW 25? Awesome.

Hoping for Rock and Hogan too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol When Nia gets chants while you're trying to push someone with a winning streak


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing how they already screwed up Asuka.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Little Nia chant happening there, thank you, Memphis.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mase at Nia being pretty damn fast for a fat chick *and* the fans briefly chanting her name after she attacked Asuka.



Therapy said:


> "Asuka doesn't speak english"...
> 
> ?????
> 
> Nia... Ummmm


Only got four words for that gif: BotchaMania's running wild, brother! :squirtle


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nobody cares about Asuka.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well that’s certainly away to stop the Asuka momentum she was actually gaining.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Hogan’s a racist, Austin’s a wife beater, Nash is a druggie, JBL is a bully, Michaels is a devious backstage politician, I’m not interested in seeing any of these people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At this point, RAW 25 might be better than the Rumble.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> At this point, RAW 25 might be better than the Rumble.


It will be cause the legends.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know it wont happen, but I would mark out 10x harder if when Austins music hits at the 25th anniversary if it was his disturbed theme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

After Asuka loses that undefeated streak she is doomed.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't take Nia as a monster seriously at this point, considering the number of comedy schticks she's been doing lately.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Bar gets another re-match? No more after the Rumble. If they lose that’s it. If Seth and JJ lose, that’s it. No more matches with these guys. Please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The Bar gets another re-match? No more after the Rumble. If they lose that’s it. If Seth and JJ lose, that’s it. No more matches with these guys. Please.


I think it will conclude with The Bar winning it, which is good by me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hogan rock and Austin? Stop please I may have a heart attack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Hogan’s a racist, Austin’s a wife beater, Nash is a druggie, JBL is a bully, Michaels is a devious backstage politician, I’m not interested in seeing any of these people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:heyman6


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The royal rumble has 6 matches including the 2 Royal Rumble matches. It’s gonna be a loonnnnnnggggg night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The Bar gets another re-match? No more after the Rumble. If they lose that’s it. If Seth and JJ lose, that’s it. No more matches with these guys. Please.


The Bar need to win. They are the most credible tag-team on RAW.. One of the few success stories on RAW.. I totally forget these guys were singles wrestlers for ages. They've done a really good job at selling themselves as a long term tag team.. The chemistry is there, the intro, the outfits etc.. The promos. 

Too bad they're the real only legit tag team..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth better be in the Rumble as well as that tag title match. I can't take yet another year of the poor guy getting left out of the Rumble match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Hogan rock and Austin? Stop please I may have a heart attack


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth better be in the Rumble as well as that tag title match. I can't take yet another year of the poor guy getting left out of the Rumble match.


That ended up being a blessing in disguise, he probably would have got Lesnar'd like Ambrose/Ziggler did.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Well that’s certainly away to stop the Asuka momentum she was actually gaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So she's not even allowed to lose a segment she was sneak attacked on


Himiko said:


> Hogan’s a racist, Austin’s a wife beater, Nash is a druggie, JBL is a bully, Michaels is a devious backstage politician, I’m not interested in seeing any of these people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nash is an alcoholic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this one goes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Nash is an alcoholic


It wasn't a post that even deserved to be addressed in the first place.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

FINN STOP SMILING. You're creeping me out :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor with that constant grin....sigh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Did Graves just drop a "being the elite" line :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth intro never fails to get me hyped

1. Intro rocks
2. BURN IT DOWN
3. You know Seth actually gives a fuck and will carry any shitty match or segment he's in because.

Seth is the fucking man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want to see Jason Jordan next week announce he got him and Seth new music. The burn it down into his bull shit theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder if JJ will be a weak link here. If faux-Shield wins, I could see him getting more confident and cocky.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Therapy said:


> The Bar need to win. They are the most credible tag-team on RAW.. One of the few success stories on RAW.. I totally forget these guys were singles wrestlers for ages. They've done a really good job at selling themselves as a long term tag team.. The chemistry is there, the intro, the outfits etc.. The promos.
> 
> Too bad they're the real only legit tag team..


I'm fine with The Bar winning in the end. But this back and fourth between The Bar and Seth/Dean/JJ has been going on for 6+ months now. Needs to end.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose is either gonna go beserk when he gets back or he'll just be apathetic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> I wonder if JJ will be a weak link here. If faux-Shield wins, I could see him getting more confident and cocky.


They shouldn't win, have Rollins or Reigns eat the pin due to trying to save Jordan. Then have him call them the weak link


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ambrose is either gonna go beserk when he gets back or he'll just be apathetic.


Should turn on Rollins. Hopefully he comes back before Mania and we get Rollins vs Ambrose there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Booker high as ever today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hopefully this all leads to a Seth vs Jordan match at the Chamber and Seth vs Dean at Mania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mostly have been following RAW on twitter, Has it been as bad as it sounds?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jordan.

:lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

JJ's such a nerd, he's fantastic.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jordan is such a troll.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Jordan acting like he did something in that when he did nothing :lmao Seth & Roman's faces haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jordan is pretty good at capturing some of that goofy first year Kurt Angle vibes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jason Jordan is precious.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I mostly have been following RAW on twitter, Has it been as bad as it sounds?




Highlights are the same as usual. Good promo by Miz. Fantastic over the top clip for Braun trying to commit murder again. Other then that....Enzo May or may not be hurt if you care? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns/Rollins reactions to Jordan are gold :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jordan is doing pretty good at embracing the annoying geek antagonist. You saw shades of his real personality in WWE Breaking Ground.. Dude is sort of dorky dick.. 

It's showing..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I know it's been a bit since Jobbers World Wide won their match, but..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I know it's been a bit since Jobbers World Wide won their match, but..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins working as the FIP tonight..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That's not a Buckle Bomb, Cole :cal


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i'm thinking we're getting another brock/kane/:braun segment at the end since the main event actually started before 11 tonight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ohhh does Seth get to be the "hot tag" guy tonight?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

When is Ambrose due back?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> i'm thinking we're getting another brock/kane/:braun segment at the end since the main event actually started before 11 tonight


:braun will tip over another ambulance


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ohhh does Seth get to be the "hot tag" guy tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If they win, Jordan is definitely taking the credit despite prob doing the least in the match :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the white rope for tag team matches in the corner is still a thing in wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> When is Ambrose due back?


WWE says 9 months, but I wouldn't believe that. Perhaps before Mania or shortly after it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That air time from Seth.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF was that camera angle? so glad we got to see Balors thigh and not what was happening in the ring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Revolution Knee"? Is that the name of Seth's finisher or is Corey talking crap again? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins selling the arm still.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins can go I gotta give the dude that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roman still in his typical tag team position, taking a rest on the floor


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Bálor got no reaction. Wow.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ha, Finn kicked Rollins on the way down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Rollins can go I gotta give the dude that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that he's completely healthy, he's back to being great again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad the club won


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor beats Shield 3.0 :ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Worst finisher of all time.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Club getting that push


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Told ya'll called it, Rollins takes the pin, but stays the most over on the team anyways.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, definitely Jordan's fault. Distracted the ref so he didn't see Seth's tag fpalm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ha ha, JJ is an imbecile.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

@Showstopper you called it...fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tag champs and tag team number one contenders taking L's tonight hmm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Boring ass Raw. I expect SDL to be better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor needs a better finisher.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus Christ, Balor with a bunch of geeks beat Shield 3.0 :ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow the jobber club taking that W. Pointless month long feud incoming. Finn may win the fucking rumble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, this proves that this team isn't as good as the actual Shield with Dean :lol That would never have happened if Dean was there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> @Showstopper you called it...fpalm


It was too easy. Can't have the failing golden boys take a pin. :lol

He'll stay the most over, though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Miz and Miztourage with the beatdown :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> Jesus Christ, Balor with a bunch of geeks beat Shield 3.0 :ha


There was a awful lot of fuckery going on.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GET EM JJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miztourage vs TS 3.0

God Raw is ASS.

End this Shield trash.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz going for the IC title again....yawn yawn yawn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

jordan's timing is just awful

still has no idea what he's doing out there


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

And THAT's the best Miz is going to look against Reigns in this program. LOL.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo Dallas looking like a colorful Jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank god for Seth being great again, or I might be completely checked out of WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor Club, TS 3.0 and Miztourage.

That's the main event scene of Raw :ha

Nothing against Miz, but the Miztourage are a bunch of geeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Balor needs a better finisher.


If he faces Brock that's a perfect, hit his weak point


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damnit I wanted JJ attackin Roman with a chair but the slow burn is fine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They did the shield power bomb on roman :sodone


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns starting the new year off right. LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans chanting one more time for a powerbomb on Reigns. Amazing.

Can't wait to see how SD fails us tomorrow.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Goodnight all! Roman getting destroyed was my second favorite part of RAW after Braun’s attempted double homicide and the Miz promo. Hope everyone got at least some satisfaction as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Elias/The Miz/Miztourage segment

- Braun Strowman making a steel structure collapse on Brock Lesnar and Kane backstage mark

- Samoa Joe post-match interview

- Balor Club vs Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan/Roman Reigns

- Miz and Miztourage attacking Seth Rollins, Jason Jordan, and Roman Reigns post-match segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Brock/Braun stunt segment should've closed Raw, IMO.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Was Raw ever as bad as it is now?

I swear the GM era was more entertaining than this shit.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Look it's the Oct 2017 TLC booking in JANUARY 2018 still with one *#HEATShield* member short.......*#FAIL #WWELogic #NoFUCKSGiven*, honestly just for THAT RAW 2nite (_it sucked anyways besides a backstage segment_) is just, take it away Shawn.......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Rollins and Jason to implode and this costing them the titles at the Rumble. From there on I guess that since Ambrose is injured they'll run with a Rollins/Jason program.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Miz's return and Braun destroying his Rumble opponents were my favorite parts of Raw. Everything else didn't click all that much for me.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

That was a mediocre show to me. Some fun with JJ's character progression and an interesting tease of Joe/Cena, other than that there was not much great, oh Brock's crazy looking flight through those boxes was good, too. 

Didn't like the random tag match, or Joe match, or Matt Hardy's match. Matt and Bray's segment was bad, Miz's was decent, but Bo and Curtis were more entertaining than him tonight. 

Women's match and the Asuka portions didn't do anything for me, cruiser weight match wan't good and went off the rails there at the end.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> If he faces Brock that's a perfect, hit his weak point


He's not gonna, so that's moot.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock was on again? :wow He's been on more build up Raw's than people think tho tbh over the last few months. Segment sounds better than last week's.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Watched the opening segment... JJ is the best Shield member ever.

Dude is hilarious :lmao

If he wears TS gear next week :sodone


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

When did Dana Brooke join the Tidus brand? I know I missed the Christmas episode of RAW and never watched it. Was that when she joined them? And why is she dressed up in Lana's old gimmick wardrobe? 

Anyways, I was digging Jason Jordan in the opening segment. He's been showing personality lately. That backstage segment between Stroman, Kane and Lesnar was cool although I found the different angles distracting. The Miz is back and says he wants his IC Title back. I hope he does on the RAW 25th anniversary show. Woken Matt made his debut and I was fine with it until him and Bray Wyatt had a laugh off in the center of the ring. Lastly, Enzo took the wrong angle on that fall from Cedric Alexander. That was all on him and not Alexander. Decent show this week.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really odd that Rollins took the pin. So they are protecting Jordan over Rollins...Anyways, not a bad RAW, besides that Enzo shouldnt wrestle competetive matches in singles matches.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth taking the pin despite being the only one of the three the crowd care about. fpalm

Miztourage ending Raw :lmao

Joe's brief promo after his match was the best part of the show, closely followed by Braun going ham backstage.

God I hope Joe wins the Rumble but that's too good to be true.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Rhyno & Slater were fucked as soon as that got drafted to RAW.


I think they are pretty much sol either way. Look at the tag division on Smackdown. They would be fodder there too.

Honestly Heath would be best tried as a cruiserweight now, if they can pull it off. That divison badly needs more personalities. Slater might provide that, and is safer than Enzo.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw at times was unbearable last night. Glad a turned it off when I did, doesn't sound like it got any better.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought it was a really strong episode of Raw.

Jason Jordan plays the obnoxious heel to a tee. Rollins and especially Reigns were great at playing off him.

Encouraged to see Balor Club sticking around (Although I kinda wish they wouldn't call it Balor Club). Gallows and Anderson deserve the spotlight.

The Braun stunt was great. Heyman was brilliant in selling it.

Nice first match for Woken Matt. They need to work on his music though.

Seeing Rhyno vs. Samoa Joe in a WWE ring was surreal after the battles they had in TNA. Michael Cole needs slapping for referring to Rhyno as a "kid" though. The Man Beast deserves more respect and a modicum of offense against Joe.

Loving how much they've loaded Raw 25. The list of legends, from ProWrestling.net:



> -Undertaker
> 
> -Steve Austin
> 
> ...


I know, Bella Twins being listed amongst all those greats doesn't sit all that well with me either (And I actually kinda like them). But combine all that with the two venue set-up- cannot wait to see what they do in the Manhatten Center- and Miz vs. Reigns for the IC title, it's the first Raw I'm eagerly anticipating in god knows how long.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't people understand that they book Jordan like that because he COULDN'T do differently if he TRIED?

And lord, he TRIED upon debut. And it sucked!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Jason Jordan has been money and I am really enjoying this story line. 

I agree glad that they are using Anderson and Gallows but I hate the balor club name. It was good to see them get the win last night. 

I just can not say enough good things about the Miz. Dude has been killing it since he has reinvented himself. Loved him coming back in the ring and giving Reigns the power bomb. I really hope they have him beat Reigns clean and get his IC title back. Reigns was a good place holder and now the Miz is back and ready to carry that title to a big Mania match which he deserves.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't know why but when Jordan spoke "I'm happy to be part of the Champions Club!" it felt like he was channeling the dorky spirit of Carlton Banks.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> You obviously don't see my posts, I have said multiple times that what they are doing with Seth and Dean is boring and stale.


And thats fair enough, but its still ironic.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> @DemonKane_Legend must be crying himself to sleep after Kane was destroyed by Braun.


No, I'm happy that Lesnar needed to be stretchered out while Kane got up and left in his own power. Kane looked stronger than Lesnar >



Ambrose Girl said:


> The best bit was that box going BONK on Brock's head when Braun threw him across the table :lol
> 
> This also proves in storyline that Braun is a very smart man.
> 
> I also don't like Kane but they completely ignored him in favour of Brock. Poor Kane lol.


They didn't ignore Kane, it's just that Kane didn't need help, he stood up by himself, so they went to the weak guy who really needed help 



RamPaige said:


> I feel like it should have been Joe who was a part of this Triple Threat Match for the Universal Championship instead of Kane. Especially since Kane will most likely retire afterwards and this would have been a great way to built up Joe as a massive threat on the WWE roster.


You wouldn't be a good business man then. Kane has too much more star power than Samo Joe, plus Kane's has never faced Lesnar, so to sell one of the 4 biggest PPVS of the year you have to put the guys with more star power in the title matches. That's why Kane is in the title match and not Samoa Joe, Kane is much bigger name than him.

And Kane isn't retiring at Royal Rumble, in WWE.Com Kane is advertised for the shows of Raw after Royal Rumble.



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Poor Kane gets ignored by the paramedics lol!


He didn't get ignored, they saw that Kane didn't need help because he got on his feet in his own power so they went to help Lesnar since he wasn't able to stand up on his feet, while that attack put Lesnar down, it takes much more to put Kane down >



deepelemblues said:


> Brock in an ambulance?
> 
> :braun IS IN THE AMBULANCE BROCK IS RIGHT GET HIM OUTTA THERE PAUL
> 
> Also Kane got back up but Brock had to go to hospital :hmmm


That's because it takes a lot more than that to put Kane down, Lesnar in the other hand needed help of paramedics because he's weak >

Kane looked strong



American_Nightmare said:


> Kane gets up fine but they put Brock in an ambulance?
> 
> Fuck off.


Of course, Kane is tougher than Lesnar... that attack puts Lesnar down cause he's weak, but not Kane


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Seeing Rhyno vs. Samoa Joe in a WWE ring was surreal after the battles they had in TNA. Michael Cole needs slapping for referring to Rhyno as a "kid" though. The Man Beast deserves more respect and a modicum of offense against Joe.


That was kind of a record-skip moment for me. I was surprised they had Rhyno do as much as he did, Joe looked good coming off the loss last week, I'm guessing they didn't want him to absorb having to give too much up to Rhyno. This episode highlighted for me how many of their men's tag teams are wandering around aimlessly, really no reason to have Shield/Bar again and again except to keep those guys all on TV.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Braun, Hardy, Elias/Miz and Finn learning to talk like a human and doing the whole 'smiling dickhead' thing were good.

I'm still not buying into the TS3.0 meltdown comedy shit, but Jordan is making improvements on the mic so that's good.

I'm that bored of Ruminant Reigns that even the beatdown at the end didn't do anything for me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So how fucking good was Braun in that backstage brawl? Just alone, he's brought this feud between all three men up a notch.

I always enjoy seeing Braun manhandle Lesnar. Someone who comes across pretty 'unstoppable' just being thrown around like a rag doll with zero effort. :braun :mark:






Easily the best segment of the night. More than made up for the shitty brawls these past few weeks.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW was pretty good last night I felt.

-Jason Jordan still doing his thing of getting too caught up in the moment, Rollins and Reigns reacting to him like he is a fool. Its fun stuff.
-Elias saying something like "Now you're starting to get it" when they chanted walk with Elias had me laughing.
-The Mizs talk with Dallas and Axel fighting over him.
-Alexa trying to fool Nia Jax, Nia looking pretty strong when she crushed Asuka.
-Dana Brooke and Paige on my screen.
-Woken Matt Hardy, I love how he had different moves for the character at first. Unlike Balor with the Demon thing. The music was good too.
-Strowman getting the upper hand on Kane and Lesnar.

The Balor Club is such a stupid name though. Not big in The Bar still getting tag title shots. Its a new year WWE. Time to move on from this Bar vs. Shield stuff and I was liking The Bar until recently. I really have little interest with Samoa Joe now. They are really trying hard on rebounding him from losing to Reigns clean though.

The biggest question of all.. Where are The Revival?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Fourth Wall said:


> When another week has passed & still not 'Getting ready for RAW' post by @A-C-P
> 
> :mj2
> 
> I know why all of the shows have been shit lately. It's all starting to make sense.


Kane in the ME. Show being built around Reigns again, can’t bring myself to even post about it :mj2


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

No gif yet of Strowman destroying Lesnar, so surprised lol.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Just imagine watching Raw and someone catches you in front of that Bray/Matt segment...

Can't imagine how I'd justify myself :mj4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lesnar's bumping and selling again :banderas :brock

:braun being the monster he is :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> Lesnar's bumping and selling again :banderas :brock
> 
> :braun being the monster he is :banderas


I legit thought Braun killed him when he threw him like that. Fucking awesome. If only their match together had been better executed. :mj2


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

WTF was that Nia/Alexa segment ?

Asuka doesn't speak English ?
She can't do it very well, sure, but just enough to cut small (mediocre) promos... so she could totally have called Nia names...
Just retarded writing as always.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Don't people understand that they book Jordan like that because he COULDN'T do differently if he TRIED?
> 
> And lord, he TRIED upon debut. And it sucked!


"Sure he's doing good now but IF he was booked differently he would SUCK"

Classic Raw-Is-Botchamania


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Has Miz gone after the IC belt before? :evil


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Just imagine watching Raw and someone catches you in front of that Bray/Matt segment...
> 
> Can't imagine how I'd justify myself :mj4


I kept hardcore pornography at the ready to switch over to just in case because that'd be easier and less shameful to explain.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Has Miz gone after the IC belt before? :evil


Nope, he has never done that, this is a first.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

"you both suck" chants were great towards JJ and Reigns - they both really, really do

I know what Jordan is trying to do with his character and he is ok with it but why is he opening RAW? He should be in the mid-card at best 

The Brock segment was as boring as ever and I am getting bored of the beatdowns now - they are going to have Braun crashing a spaceship into Brock soon because every week it gets more ridiculous


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol

Booker is such a troll. I think I’m finally coming around to his brand of humor.


----------

